# Hiatal Hernia



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

I have had this annoying pain/discomfort on the left side of my upper rib cage for over a year now. It comes and goes. I think it's worse when I am constipated. Anyway, after trying to describe the pain, because it's not really a pain, but I just realized it feels like someone is pinching me inside. Does that make any sense to anyone? It's not a pain where I can't move or need to lay down, but a pinching feeling that comes and goes. I'm wondering if that is what a hiatal hernia feels like since some articles say you can't feel a HH and some say you can. Any input?? Thx.


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi, I have that pinching also. It feels like my stomach was being pushed up. I read about hiatal hernias and I had all the symptoms but all the tests I had showed everything was normal so I am at a loss as to what it is. As you said, it doesn't hurt but is terribly uncomfortable. Mine feels better also if I am cleaned out. Any suggestions anyone as to what it could be and what to do about it?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Have either of you had a barium swallow? Usually, that's the only way a hiatal hernia will show up. And then sometimes it still doesn't. The day I had the barium swallow, it showed a very small hiatal hernia. But due to the fact that the 48 hour PH study showed extremely high levels of stomach acid in the esophagus, I was referred to a surgeon. It was recommended that a Nissen Fundoplication be done to tighten the floppy valve at the bottom of the esophagus to prevent further backwash of gastric juice up into the esophagus. At the same time, the surgeon would repair the hiatal hernia, since he would be "right there" anyway. It turned out that the hernia was not "little" after all (as seen on the barium x-ray), but very large. Quite a few stitches had to be put in place to repair it and I was told I was lucky it had not ruptured. And to think how long I complained of these symptoms and was told it was stress and blah, blah, blah. Grrrrrr.Sometimes, doctors can be wrong. All the tests in the world can sometimes miss the correct diagnosis. You are the best judge to your symptoms. If they persist, even after you have done everything you have been told to do and you still have problems, go back to your doctor and insist that he/she reevaluate you. Tell them you will not continue to live like this because your quality of life is not what it should be. If they don't want to listen, find someone who does. Don't give up.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Did your hiatal hernia bother you at all?I'm just wondering if that could be the problem. Never had a barium swallow but had numerous endo's and in fact the doctor just ordered another one for June 14th. So he can check out the hernia and see if it got bigger. Thx for your feedback.


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Feisty, thanks for your reply. What were your symptoms with your hernia? Do you feel much better now? After numerous tests such as an upper endoscopy, gastric emptying, and an esophagus motility study my GI doctor said I do not have reflux, ulcers, or a hiatal hernia. I have not had a barium swallow. So, I have been convinced that it is just stress and am doing biofeedback, counseling, and just started an anit-depressant to help with anxiety. Would stress cause the stomach to tighten up and feel like a hiatal hernia? I would love for this to just go away, but I really wouldn't want surgery unless I knew it was the answer. I am going to a new GI doctor on June 9th. Lynn


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Whenever I even tried to bend over to pick something up off the floor or to tie my shoe, etc. the acid reflux was terrible and it always felt like my stomach was in my throat(which a part of it was, but I didn't know it at the time).I kept telling myself it was because I was bloated from the IBS and I needed to loose that "belly fat". I wasn't that overweight, but I was slightly, so I lost some weight through diet and exercise and became quite slim and trim. But it made no difference whatsoever to the symptoms. I was diagnosed with Barrett's (finally), after years of telling my doc that I had this constant knawing hunger feeling and I needed to eat something to stop it, but that it only helped for about 45 minutes to an hour and then it started all over again. I was told time and time again it was "stress".







It's no wonder I had gained weight. LOL.Finally, the endoscope showed the Barrett's and explained alot of the stomach acid symptoms/knawing hunger feelings. I was put on Prevacid, which helped for about 3 years. But then it started getting worse. I had to sleep in a reclined position. If I laid down, the acid would wash up my throat and I would run for the bathroom, coughing and gagging. Yuck. And that burning feeling. Ugh. And it seemed like no matter what I ate or didn't eat, I was miserable. All the time. My gastro ordered the 48 hour PH study. A little transmitter is suctioned on to the bottom third of your esophagus for 48 hours. You wear a little monitor....it looks like a pager....on your belt and lay it on your bedside table while sleeping, etc. and you keep a diary of when you are eating, sleeping, taking your meds, exercising, coughing, etc, and the time, so that when they read the results, they can use your diary as a guide to the changes they see on the readout. This test is very accurate in measuring the levels of acid in your esophagus at all times. I question a doctor saying for sure there is no hiatal hernia when a barium swallow has not been done. But, of course, I'm not a doctor. I just know from my own experiences.I know there are people who live their whole lives without having hiatal hernias repaired, but on the same note........there are a lot of people who have to have them repaired and plenty of doctors agree that it is risky to leave them unrepaired, especially when the patient exhibits signs of discomfort/distress.Most hiatal hernia repairs can be done laparascopically now, which means quick recovery and it's done as a day surgery/outpatient procedure.Hope this helps.


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks Feisty, I will talk to my new doctor about it on Thursday. Lynn


----------

